# Windows 10 quirks found so far



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have started using a windows 10 PC as a test and using as my main PC
*PC SPECIFICATION*I'm really impressed with the speed of W10 on this PC 
its a very basic spec
ASUS K53E
CPU: Intel Celeron B815
4GB Ram (3.78 usable)​This PC was upgraded through the update process using windows update from windows 7 home

thought I would note any quirks here

and some interested web articles
10 Overlooked New Features in Windows 10

I will edit this post as i find things - just to keep all in one place

*LANGUAGE*
Appears to have installed both UK & US language and keyboard 
US is set to default - so I have had to change that setting - so that UK is default and UK keyboard​*CHROME*
changing chrome to be default
You cant use the chrome settings - you will get a message to use system settings

start>settings>system>default apps
Here you can change - and appears to work OK​*CORTANA*isnt supported in the language settings I have - UK 
Added US pack - although the website states it works in UK 
downloaded the Speech file for my Language pack options
Settings set-up microphone
Still not working - correctly on the ASUS PC
Just upgraded a HP PC for a friend and to use, needs to be used with a MSAccount login - does not work with a local account
Latest cumulative update KB3081424 - still not working ​
*EDGE*
Appears to work well, changed home page from start to chrome
changed the search engine 
Imported bookmarks, from google chrome - But that has not laid out very well !!! or worked particular well - WIP
Imported favourites from internet explorer - seems to work OK

*Websites that do not work with EDGE*

 Ancestry.co.uk - They have at least posted a message
"We're sorry. At this time, Ancestry.com doesn't support the Microsoft Edge browser. Please use Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox while we work on this issue."

*THUNDERBIRD - Email client*
I copied over the full profile from appdata 
It that all appeared to work - setup all my accounts
Outlook.com
Gmail.com
Domain name 
Yahoo
etc

BUT the date was in the US format and NOT the UK

had to change the short date format in regional
Control panel>clock, language and Region
Region> change date, time and number formats
and not many choices only 1 choice for UK

DD-MMM-YY

Went to "Additional Settings..." and customised the date there

I was also able to create a shortcut into the startup folder - so it starts with windows (dont usually do that, but was in answer to another post here)​
*EXCEL 2013*Unable to open any xls files downloaded from the web. All excel files on PCs worked and also from email, just when downloaded off various forums
Local Repair - did no work
Online Repair - Fixed issue
Note sure if this is related to windows 10 - or just a one-off​
*AVIRA*Avira will not run following the update - tried various settings, switch off defender etc. I had to re-install Avira - which has worked on 2 PCs now​
*SECURITY & MAINTENANCE*not able to Turn on/off any of the installed antivirus/malware programs - just grayed out.​
* BT Sport *BT sport does not work with the new EDGE browser - if you click on the three dots ... and use "open with internet explorer" it will open IE and BT Sport works OK
BT Sport has been reporting that Google Chrome nolonger works , due to nosupport for silverlight, for a while now,​
The following programs are working OK

*NETWORKING* - The pc appears to connect to internal drive shares and also brings up pages much quicker than my other PCs - or I may be imaging it  
but perception at the moment is its quicker, although there are reports of adapters disappearing , if VPN software on PC https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3084164
*XIRRUS WIFI MONITOR*
*ONEDRIVE* -works the same way as windows 7 - so you can have a local account and still use onedrive - much better than windows 8/8.1
had to use a workaround to get that to work
*DROPBOX* - Seems to have crashed windows file explorer !!!! ,done it twice on install, task bar disappears and then re-appears like explorer.exe is restarting
*WINDOWS ESSENTIALS*- I had windows essentials 2011 on the machine already and I upgraded to WE2012
*SECOND COPY*
*EVERNOTE*
*ONENOTE*
*MS OFFICE 2013*
*UNIVERSAL EXTRACTOR * - Although appears in the right click menu initially and then disappears
*IZARC*
*iDrive* I had an issue where the service stopped - and asking to update each day - reported to idrive , who are investigating

Programs that are reported as not working - from other members in italics 

 *Comodo firewall security *

.........
more to come


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If I may ask .. Can W10 *manually* sort the contents of a folder ??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

on windows file manager 
if you click on a heading 
name, date, size, type etc

then yes

similar to windows 7 version

except instead of 
*favorites* you have *quick access *

Libraries as a heading has gone

now This PC (same as windows 8/8.1 i think)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If there's no way to turn the sorting OFF, Then the contents can't be manually arranged.
I was hoping they would have fixed it by now.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not sure what you mean sorry


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How can I sort to what I *personally* want first, second ...etc...
If like W7, In all the sort options .. There's no way to turn the sort options off.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh OK, no I do not know how to do that , or if possible


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Updated post #1


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Acronis True Image 2012 is incompatible with. Win 10, It prompts you to uninstall the program before it goes to install Win 10.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

If I may add another quirk.....I upgraded from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10 and it seems that the latest Synaptics touchpad driver has some incompatibility issues with Win 10. Every time I restart or shut down my laptop, my touchpad settings get reset to default. Just thought I might add that in case anyone else has this issue.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Sometimes I unplug my ethernet cable. When I reconnect it, the network icon in the systray always says limited connectivity. I have to restart Windows to go online again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Not seen any issues with the touchpad on the three PCs I have now upgraded
i will have to have a play with a cable , only been using wireless connections



> my touchpad settings get reset to default.


 What do you change the default settings to?


----------



## staticbyte (Jun 25, 2007)

I have an issue (and seems many others also do) on my Lenovo E550 after upgrading from W7. I find that the scaling looks crappy at 125% Recommended, a lot of applications including MSoft Office make it look like I'm running at the incorrect resolution.

The only way to remedy this is to knock the apps and text size down to 100% - looks nice and crisp but very small. I heard this was also an issue in W8 but since I skipped that OS I can't comment. The screen is running at 1920 x 1080 native.

Not seen any such issues on my desktop or using an external display.


----------



## staticbyte (Jun 25, 2007)

I also an issue where it was asking for a missing DLL.

I removed the device from Device Manager and rebooted, the touch pad works fine and no more errors.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

My touchpad isn't giving me any errors........but when I shut down my computer or restart.....and log on.....the touchpad icon is missing from my notification area and all of my touchpad settings are reset to default. I go in and change the settings back to the way I like them and put the icon back in the notification area......but when I restart or shut down.....it resets and the icon disappears again when I log back on. I rolled back my driver to the previous driver, but it has completely different software and gestures......so for now, I just deal with it until I can find a solution.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Solved my network problem with the limited connectivity with I re--plug in my ethernet cable. Turns out it is because I disabled the 'Network Connectivity Assistant' service. Because the description says it is for Direct Access (a Windows Server feature). But the explanation also says it is part of the UI. So I set the service back to manual again (the default setting) and lo and behold my network works as before. So this UI component must be available, even though it may not have a status of running.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thats useful to know - was this part of the MS is watching you and getting your information information thats all over the web right now ?
just wondered why you disabled the service


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The reason I disabled it partly is because it is a Direct Access component, which needs Windows Servers and I don't have that equipment. Then also it is because as part of the hardening process I go thru with each OS, which is to disable all unnecessary networking components to minimize the attack surface. Attackers need a network facing component in order to attack. If it reacts to network input, then it is a candidate for disabling. It is a trial and error process.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

*Speedfan 4.51 *behaves strangely in 10, even though it claims to be compatible. It takes a few minutes to bring up the smaller window which warns about the clock feature then when you click on it's Ok it takes a similar time to start running properly.


----------



## Radiorails (Jan 31, 2013)

Apart from the annoying Product Key error, which many are experiencing, one anomaly I have encountered is with a VOIP Ham Radio programme I use. Before upgrading W8.1 worked fine with wither ethernet or Wi-Fi. Having spend some time trying to fathom out why ethernet loads the programme but does not permit is correct use, by connecting to other users, I decided to see if Wi-Fi only worked - it does. There does seem to be something not quite right with Windows Firewall I believe. It shows both private and public as ON but the private also says not connected.. 

Addendum:
Since this post I used my W7 laptop which should sync. to the desktop. I notice that the Windows 10 Firewall has changed to show Private as connected and Public as unconnected. That;s one more issue less.


----------



## Radiorails (Jan 31, 2013)

A few days on the Firewall issue has stayed sorted. The ethermet/WiFi issue remains as before. The Product Key error still exists and despite updated from M/soft this has not been rectified yet.

I went on the M/soft help line Chat. I asked the question "Is there any idea when the Error 0x3C004C003 (Product Key) is likely to be addressed. I was then asked four questions by the M/s tech, none of which had relevance to my question - purely administrative on their part. His advice was seemingly time consuming for me - involving re-installing, uninstalling and so on. I saw no need to spend a lot of time for what must be an easy fix by M/Soft.
Tongue in cheek I said that if M/soft did not sort the error issue soon I would revert to W8.1. To my surprise his comments was "That is a good idea!". 
And there is his bosses spending millions plugging W10 on tv and elsewhere.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yep, i have had that sort of response before from the help line, mostly I just get "session ended" 
.


----------



## disposable (Jan 15, 2013)

Microsoft Edge is the *best* browser in the world. Don't ever try saying anything bad about it. It has surpassed Chrome in benchmarking tests. It's also clutter-free. In fact, here *in Switzerland, we completely boycott Google Chrome and only use Microsoft Edge.*


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

While I personally like Edge, it is not yet perfect. Some people have problems with it, some don't. There are things I still use IE-11 for. I do believe that Edge will improve in the near future.


----------



## Radiorails (Jan 31, 2013)

I only ever used IE for News and M/soft web pages (there was a time when M/s were quite choosy which browser you used on the web sites) so whilst I realize IE is still part of W10 I am also unlikely to use Edge any differently. Opera is my default browser.
I read somewhere recently,. possibly here, that Windows Defender and Malwarebytes were a good option.. I uninstalled Bitdefender, which I have used for some time on this desktop and my laptop, and activated Windows Defender and installed Malwarebytes.
A big mistake, it seems. Windows Defender was fine at updating but every couple of hours or so it said I hadn't scanned recently, although on the advice panel was clearly shown the time earlier in the day that I had scanned! I wasn't prepared to put up with this - maybe it is another W10 anomaly - so I reverted back to reinstalling Bitdefender, removing Malwarebytes and making sure Widows Defender was disabled.
I have been more than pleased with Bitdefender - it is most user friendly and has done what it was expected of it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Bitdefender has good reviews and should also work with malwarebytes 
Windows defender is slowly dropping back in the benchmark ratings. The antivirus s part of Windows 8/8.1/10 very low on resource and updates automatically with no advertising pop-ups and nags.

I dont have windows defender running on a W10 PC - so I may try that out and see if i have the same issues on W10


----------



## Serious-d (Jun 21, 2010)

cortana only works out the box is you live in the us, like you said you have to download the uk pack


I have installed windows 10 on my netbook from win 7 and it doesn't like my screen resolution 1024x600 and the keyboard leds just stay on, it appears it only uses drivers that are required, I chose the "keep nothing" in the upgrade option as its slow enough with all the preloaded programs it comes with


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

I found 3 quirks: 

A) If you disable the Geolocation service, you won't be able to reset it back to manual and restart it again - it gives an error message saying something like File cannot be found. Tested this on a fresh install.

B) You cannot import a firewall policy if you have FIPS encryption enabled in Local Security Policy > Security Options. Tested this on a fresh install.

C) If you enable CTRL-ALT-DEL logon screen in Local Security Policies > Secutiry Options, then Personalize > Lock Screen picture background does not show up. Tested this on a fresh install


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The CTRL-ALT-DEL login screen not showing background picture has been fixed after I updated on Aug 19, 2015


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

As far as I can see and no real issues I think the Windows 10 upgrade (from W7 64 Ultimate) went fine.
The only strange this that Hitmanpro keeps comming with the 'probable Trojan' user.dll in both system32 and systemWOW64 as well as svchost.
MalwareBytes says all is OK. Any ideas?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Right click on the file, choose Properties and then Signature. If it is signed by Microsoft, then all is well.


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

etaf said:


> on windows file manager
> if you click on a heading
> name, date, size, type etc
> 
> ...


Libraries is still there, you need to turn it on.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent - thanks for that info


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'd call them quirks so much as weird. Right after it boots to desktop, it spends at least 5 minutes with Disk (I've been watching in Task Manager) at 100%. The initial main offender is Windows Defender. What's it _doing_ that it needs 100%? It's closely followed by Service Host Local System.

After a few minutes, the two swap places for a minute or so each. During this period, the system will do things like turn on my File History or Bluetooth, which I have turned _off_, and it will refresh my desktop once or twice, dropping a random shortcut here and there, on my desktop. It just resupplied me with a Kindle shortcut, which I promptly threw in the recycling bin. Again. Yesterday it was something else. If I didn't know it was a brand new OS, I'd swear it was my age, with associated memory problems. Or maybe a small child which doesn't want to do as it's told. :/

Needs restarted way more often than W7 did. Not too surprised by that right now though. Found two system restores from _2012!!_ when I first looked. It's hidden them again now, but they stayed for several days.

Other than the first few minutes, this system is really fast--waking from sleep is instantaneous. I actually jumped the first time. Hit Enter, and bam, desktop.

It's actually pretty entertaining watching to see what it'll do next...


----------



## greybeard851 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am having my own share of problems w/windows 10. I can no longer access My Documents, or as it is now called, Documents. I keep getting Access Denied. This happens with other files and folders as well. I am the only one using this computer so I am also administrator and yet I cannot give myself permissions. The options are always greyed out. This even happens if I login using the admin account.

I have moved the User Account Control slider to the bottom and yet I still get a ton of stops and asking for permissions. It's almost as bad as Vista was. At least in Windows 7 I could limit them to a few really needed ones.

I haven't yet found a way to put the color back into the top strip of any open window. The white is very annoying to me. There are also other gripes and complaints that I'm not going to bother about addressing here.

I'm about ready to revert back to Windows 7. If anyone has any suggestions or other help for these problems I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,

Grey


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Greybeard851,

Two things you can try with your Documents access problem. a) Create another admin account, then try using the new account to access your documents, and migrate the documents to your new account. b) Enable the built-in 'Administrator' account and see if using that account helps.


----------



## greybeard851 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi ...lander, 

Thanks for the first suggestion. I will give it a try. As for the second suggestion, "This even happens if I login using the admin account." I was referring to the built-in account.

Wish me luck. I'll let you know what happened.

Grey


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

_I haven't yet found a way to put the color back into the top strip of any open window. The white is very annoying to me._

There is a hack for that here, greybeard851:

http://www.howtogeek.com/222831/how-to-get-colored-window-title-bars-on-windows-10-instead-of-white/

which I haven't tried as I'm still thinking about it. There are also videos on You Tube about it, like this one:






You're limited to the colour choices on W10, though, and there's no Frost which was the one I always used.

ETA: Wow. I wasn't expecting a link to a You Tube video to actually insert it. Hopefully that's okay...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Trying out different Antivirus programs so far 
Defender - OK
Avira - OK
Avast - completely slowed the PC down to almost unusable


----------

